# Any1 here play Runescape?



## D Dustin C (Mar 5, 2011)

ive been playing runescape for 3 years now off and on, just wanted to see if there where any rs fans here that would like to add me in game user: majer rage. please leave your username.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, memories. I played Runescape for about a year when I was fourteen or so. Mostly I just hung around and killed cows, because I'm that hardcore.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

I was so addicted to runescape at one point. I got up to lvl 62 and never became a member.


----------



## Trololo (Mar 8, 2011)

I got through the tutorial at least before boredom set in.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to a few years ago. I had a male character so I wouldn't get guys trying to talk to me lol.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I played obsessively for a few years, had an almost maxed account. Quit a few months ago. I hear it got pretty terrible lately with all the bots and scamming.


----------



## D Dustin C (Mar 5, 2011)

watashi said:


> I played obsessively for a few years, had an almost maxed account. Quit a few months ago. I hear it got pretty terrible lately with all the bots and scamming.


 yea, its mostly the bots that are realy screwing the game, scammers do there part but if you use common sence its easy to not fall for there scamms.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I played on and off for a few years. I never was a really high level though xD For some strange reason I feel like playing again, and getting membership. I'm thinking about paying for the membership by using a home phone. But I'm afraid to dial it because I think a person might pick up.. I'm hoping it's a automated message.. Has anyone tried paying for membership with the phone? Will a human pick up? D:


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've played on/off since 2003. Tons of memories in that game.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I used to play "RS Classic" back in 02/03 i think, fond memories of when about 5 of us from school would play together and go "PK" in the wilderness, lol. I still have the account but i don't play anymore.



Super Marshy said:


> I played on and off for a few years. I never was a really high level though xD For some strange reason I feel like playing again, and getting membership. I'm thinking about paying for the membership by using a home phone. But I'm afraid to dial it because I think a person might pick up.. I'm hoping it's a automated message.. Has anyone tried paying for membership with the phone? Will a human pick up? D:


From what i remember it's an automated message that gives you a code you then redeem under your account options, so yeah i wouldn't worry about someone picking up.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

A younger brother is addicted to this game. He's 17 now and I think he's been playing it since junior high school.

I have no clue what's it about. :blank


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I also played on and off since I think 12 or 13, but it's been a while now. I got all the way to level 53 and completed most of the achievements/missions (whatever they were called lol) even the Dragon Slayer one. It's very addicting!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I use to when I was like 13.. did for a week but I thought it sucked ***.
I only liked going to the wilderness to see how long I could run before I got murdered.
Good times lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I do sometimes lol have membership now, gets so boring after a bit though everyones maxed.


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

I still play it every once in awhile. I've been playing it since I was probably 8 or 9 years old. I forget what I'm doing... I think I'm training construction. (so tedious! close to 70 though)

So many memories with that game. I wish I could get back into it again.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Username is diddy1990 

Trying to max out right now I do some dungeoneering + pvm. Played this game for a loooooong time 

If you pm me expect to hear perverted jokes and whatnot it's only a matter of time


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to max out... but man, it'd take forever... I might as well go get that 70 construction though


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

username: wargpit

I still play on and off just not as much as I used to, trying to get back into the game.


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

another post about rs didnt know so much ppl played it here 0.0 anyways im lvl 120 with pro stuff add me im mostly on wow tho


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

played since 04. I aint got jack to do today so Ima hop on lol.
Dragon-----G...(5 spaces) not a memb anymore


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

lol im level 137. 95 prayer, overloads, 95 dungeoneering with a solid 90m bank .. i dont get out a lot


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Just started playing yesterday after having quit for 4 years. I'm at an all time low on the boredom scales rofl. My guys name is Dragon_Jc1...lol


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh wow, memoriessss...I remember I used to play it when it first started... and then transitioned into the "new" version all up until about '06.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Awwhh yeahhh!!
Sunshine_304 is mine I think..


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned from Runescape way too many times cause I always either interrupt a RP session with some guild by causing a distraction, ganking some dude repeatedly, or just being an ***....tried joining using my IP, but got immediately banned.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup yup, I Played it on and off for about 5 years and spent my summer holidays playing it obsessively. I used to be a member, but not anymore because I cant afford it atm.

Absolutely love the game


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My username is Foodog130 lol 

I play of and on and I was starting to play again because it was summer vacation and I ran out of things to do but then this guy tricked me into going "PKing" with him,but then he and his friend attacked me and took my trimmed armor I forgot what it was because i haven't played in a while I just know it looked silver but was spelled like adamantium or something


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

HipHopHead said:


> lol im level 137. 95 prayer, overloads, 95 dungeoneering with a solid 90m bank .. i dont get out a lot


Nerdy comment but how do you manage overloads 95 pray and only a 90mill bank? Unless you simply just spend money on skills.


----------



## Ritchie (Nov 10, 2008)

i played runescape when it was Free for all pvp, no wilderness, and full loot (so you lost everything when you die). It also only had 1 server. I got my guy to like level 86 or so.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Nerdy comment but how do you manage overloads 95 pray and only a 90mill bank? Unless you simply just spend money on skills.


Yep spending money on skills.

Pray and herb were ~25 gp/xp until recently so that'd be 350-400m cash spent on herb and pray. Not exactly sure

/Nerd comment.


----------

